# OMGGG HAIR GROWTH!! Black girls can grow SUPER long hair!



## Inspiired (Apr 14, 2013)

As you can tell, I'm VERY excited!

I haven't done a length check in a few months and I did a quick check today with no expectations and no intentions to take a pic (otherwise I would have got out of my pyjamas) and look!







What length would you say I am now?

I've been on this journey for 3/4 years and I just cannot believe how far I've come. You may recognise that I made the 12 Inches In 12 Months challenge last year and it looks like a was a success, I met my goal. I could cry right now.

http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk


----------



## BonBon (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not good with lengths, but wow at your hair.

 Are you type 4?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations! 

About the length I don't know....tailbone? Hip length? Super freaking long.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2013)

you are moving on to tailbone length!  congrats on your wonderful progress!


----------



## Princess4real (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful hair, but take them damn butterfly jammies off!!! LMAO  What is your reggie? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 14, 2013)

Damn!!! Great progress! What is your ultimate goal? And you said that you may have got 12 inches in 12 months or close, to what do you attribute that growth?


----------



## candie19 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats!!!! You are my hair inspiration!!


----------



## ZLUVSNEWZEE (Apr 14, 2013)

Princess4real said:


> Beautiful hair, but take them damn butterfly jammies off!!! LMAO  What is your reggie? Thanks in advance.



Bwahaaaaahaaaaaa


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 14, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> I'm not good with lengths, but wow at your hair.
> 
> Are you type 4?



Type 4 and proud! 



Princess4real said:


> Beautiful hair, but take them damn butterfly jammies off!!! LMAO  What is your reggie? Thanks in advance.



LOOOOL apologies for the butterflies haha.
As for my reggie, please take a long at the first post of 12 Inches In 12 Months, I don't follow a strict reggie but I did follow some of these http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 



HoneyA said:


> Damn!!! Great progress! What is your ultimate goal? And you said that you may have got 12 inches in 12 months or close, to what do you attribute that growth?



As for my ultimate goal, I'm just going to keep going but I remember when I was 15 (with relaxed, balding, ear length, damaged hair) I said to myself that I will be Hip Length by the time I'm 19 (I'm 19 now!) but I just cannot believe that my hair is steering towards tailbone. I attribute the growth to simplicity, e.g. Low manipulation, moisturising when needed, being gentle (no harsh handling and no harsh ingredients) and castor oil


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 14, 2013)

Inspiired said:


> As for my ultimate goal, I'm just going to keep going but I remember when I was 15 (with relaxed, balding, ear length, damaged hair) I said to myself that I will be Hip Length by the time I'm 19 (I'm 19 now!) but I just cannot believe that my hair is steering towards tailbone. I attribute the growth to simplicity, e.g. *Low manipulation, moisturising when needed, being gentle (no harsh handling and no harsh ingredients) and castor oil *



Great attitude and growth! And the bold seems to be a winning combo


----------



## tiffers (Apr 14, 2013)

AWESOME! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 14, 2013)

It looks like you're hip length on your way to tailbone. Isn't tbl at the crack? Either way it's beautiful congrats on your growth!


----------



## Bublin (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats fellow Brit.
Your hair is lovely.


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 14, 2013)

I like to use this picture as reference:






Is there a Classic Length / Mid Thigh Length 2013 challenge?


----------



## MGA2013 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## melisandre (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, your hair is amazing!  Congrats on the progress.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful hair...I bet flat ironed it would be even longer! Oh, and nice wedgie! Lol...jk...cute jammies!


----------



## amwcah (Apr 14, 2013)

Way to go Inspiired!  What an accomplishment being you set your goal only at 15 years young.


----------



## TrueToHair (Apr 14, 2013)

............................................................


----------



## trclemons (Apr 14, 2013)

Based on the chart you posted, you are tailbone length. Beautiful hair. You go girl!


----------



## koolkittychick (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely tailbone length hair! Congrats on your progress, and enjoy all that gorgeous hair!


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful hair! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 14, 2013)

So classic length, based on the chart is basically BCL? Oh, I didn't realise. I need to save that hair length guide pic.


----------



## havilland (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful progress!


How do u wear your hair daily?


----------



## halee_J (Apr 14, 2013)

Awsome awesome awesome! Congrats girlie


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 14, 2013)

That's great inspiired! It's amazing to see hair that's basically the same as mine grow to such lengths!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome! I look forward to being there one day.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats!! Your hair is so lovely!!


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 14, 2013)

Your hair was inspiring at waist length, and now I'm even more encouraged that my hair can do same.  Question: how often do you wet your hair.  Curious about how that factors in on growth retention.


----------



## tamm (Apr 14, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS, I say TBL also!!!!


----------



## genesislocks (Apr 14, 2013)

To me? 
 Hip length? nah. TBL? nah. I'd say you're darn near unicorn length  lol


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 14, 2013)

genesislocks said:


> To me?
> Hip length? nah. TBL? nah. I'd say you're darn near unicorn length  lol



I think UL (unicorn length) is right!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful hair! Great growth!


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 14, 2013)

Great length and great that you met your goal. I wish at 15  I had done research on hair care cause ill be tbl length now if I had


----------



## cynd (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations!  Your hair is very pretty and your story is inspiring.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful hair and great regiment. Congrats on excellent progress. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## DirectorChic (Apr 15, 2013)

It appears hip length unstraightened.. But a flatironed look would give it tailbone for sure.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 15, 2013)

girl you rock that hair and those PJ's


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 22, 2013)

Have mercy, you ARE inspiring!!! *faints*


----------



## Gryphyn (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd say tailbone length. That's amazing, girl! Congrats!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful hair!


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone, your kind words make me smile


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats!

Would love to see and before and after pic!


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## doll-baby (Apr 28, 2013)

Tear in one eye and slow clap ! Awesome to see another 4 something lady to make it to tailbone length ! 

If only I had that type of growth and retention


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 28, 2013)

doll-baby said:


> Tear in one eye and slow clap ! Awesome to see another 4 something lady to make it to tailbone length !
> 
> If only I had that type of growth and retention



doll-baby hahaha aww you're so sweet! It just goes to show that anyone can grow their hair long!

Happy hair growth and I'm here if you need any help


----------



## Inspiired (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it


----------



## Naturelie (Jul 27, 2013)

Inspiired said:


> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it


 
Inspiired do you plan to flat iron your hair one day???


----------



## coolhandlulu (Jul 28, 2013)

i'm so jealous.  i gotta think of some shade to throw.  hmmm...

(congrats


----------



## Inspiired (Jul 28, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> Inspiired do you plan to flat iron your hair one day???



Naturelie - definitely one day, I'll record it! Maybe for my 21st next year


----------



## Inspiired (Jul 28, 2013)

coolhandlulu said:


> i'm so jealous.  i gotta think of some shade to throw.  hmmm...
> 
> (congrats



coolhandlulu - you can achieve any length you want, if you need any help I'll help!


----------



## Osha (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats, maybe tailbone or longer if straightened. And of course black girls can grow long hair, you sound so shocked. You're and inspiration for those who may be losing hope. Very happy for you.


----------



## Inspiired (Jul 28, 2013)

Osha said:


> Congrats, maybe tailbone or longer if straightened. And of course black girls can grow long hair, you sound so shocked. You're and inspiration for those who may be losing hope. Very happy for you.



Osha - I'm being assuring to anyone who's doubtful. My hair was non existent, extremely short, balding and damaged a few years ago and I am shocked at the length now! Thank you


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 28, 2013)

I see you changed the original picture. It's amazjng how our hair just shrinks up. Congrats again and your hair is beautiful. 

I'm sure others would love to know your regimen and how you grew it so long.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 28, 2013)

I am sûre if you should straighten you Will be sitting on that gorgeous mane of yours I also notice your haïr is very thick all thé way to thé ends. Thé only thin part i sée is thé last half inch of your ends. You give me courage and life this morning. Congrats Inspiired and all the best for the rest of your journey.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 28, 2013)

oops DP sorry folks


----------



## Inspiired (Aug 28, 2013)

*I've finally started a YouTube guys! I'll be posting regular short informative videos to help you grow your hair to your ultimate goal length!

Please subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FZ9VdyK754 

*


----------

